# Cold Cellar Ventilation?



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

We just bought a 60+ year old house which has a cold cellar like room in the finished basement. Our home inspection stated that we should add a vent in the room. From what I have read online, I am supposed to install 2 vents to the outside; one low and one high on opposite sides of the room. I am curious as to how this would work because I have read that in the winter I should close one or both to avoid temperatures dropping below zero and in the summer I am supposed to open both of them to create air flow. Will this air flow not cause the room to pull in warm / humid air from outside during the summer and create a perfect place for mold?

Our plans for this room are only to store things such as Christmas decorations, luggage, and other non food items... We do not plan on heating or cooling this room... 

Is there another way that I should be installing ventilation since I am not planning on storing food?

This room is located under my front porch and is all concrete, floor, walls, and ceiling (block foundation). The original porch has been covered by a wooden one, so it is completely covered from the sun. There is also a water pipe that runs through this room for the outside faucet so I do not want to have this room below freezing and avoiding this line from freezing....

Any ideas on how and what type of ventilation I should install would be great!

I can take pictures if needed!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we usually install ezbreathe devices - no financial interest !


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

itsreallyconc said:


> we usually install ezbreathe devices - no financial interest !



I live in Canada. Where would I be able to buy one of these? How much do they usually cost?


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone else with some experience with this sort of thing..... I actually realized that there is already a 4 inch vent hole located at the top of one of the walls..... Is this enough or do I still need to add another low one? Can I just insert a smaller (2 or 3 inch PVC pipe through the existing one and extend it to the other end and down to the floor? Again, is this necessary since I only plan to store things in this cellar and not keep food?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is a called a cold storage room. No ventilation is needed for it. The inspector was an idiot to think that it should be ventilated. Was there signs of mold or effervescent on the concrete in this room?

If you have a humidistat, you can place one down there, or get a remote unit like Radio Shack sells, and monitor the humidity down there. If it is humid, you could place a De-Humidifier in the space to keep it around 50-60%.


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> It is a called a cold storage room. No ventilation is needed for it. The inspector was an idiot to think that it should be ventilated. Was there signs of mold or effervescent on the concrete in this room?
> 
> If you have a humidistat, you can place one down there, or get a remote unit like Radio Shack sells, and monitor the humidity down there. If it is humid, you could place a De-Humidifier in the space to keep it around 50-60%.



Good to know thank you! I really didn't want to go to the trouble of adding another vent..... Everyone on this street does have a vent installed on theirs.... Just a single one like mine.... 

The entire room was painted white so it is hard to tell what the condition was before... There was a tiny amount of what I though was mold so I cleaned the entire area with bleach and water to be safe..... 

What is effervescent?

Looks like the previous owner just stuffed it full of insulation though and did not cover the outside end... Needless to say something has made a home in there..... Should I remove the insulation and put a grill on the outside end.... Or keep it filled with insulation and cover the outside end.... What was the purpose of the single 4 inch vent?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If not turning it back into a cold room, close up the holes that have fiberglass insulation with spray foam. As for the vent, it will bring back in outside air into the space, but again, if not wanting to use as a cold room, close up the gaps. Since you live in Canada, you could also check with Holmes Inspections and see what they say.


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> If not turning it back into a cold room, close up the holes that have fiberglass insulation with spray foam. As for the vent, it will bring back in outside air into the space, but again, if not wanting to use as a cold room, close up the gaps. Since you live in Canada, you could also check with Holmes Inspections and see what they say.


A home inspection was where I found out that one was needed...... The vent is the only hole filled with fiberglass spray...... This room will be ok with no vent and a closed door then?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it was me, I would do it that way if planning to use for storage space, and did not want critters down there. Find out what the humidity is down there, and then go from there if you need to place a de-humidifier down there or not.


----------



## DanGauer (Jul 14, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> If it was me, I would do it that way if planning to use for storage space, and did not want critters down there. Find out what the humidity is down there, and then go from there if you need to place a de-humidifier down there or not.



Put a Hygrometer in there... Humidity is at 80%.... Figure I need a dehumidifier then?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would.


----------



## gene5565 (Mar 20, 2021)

DanGauer said:


> A home inspection was where I found out that one was needed...... The vent is the only hole filled with fiberglass spray...... This room will be ok with no vent and a closed door then?


No it won't be ok especially if you close the door, as a contractor in Canada l can tell you the reason why you need ventilation in a cold cellar is because it doesn't have insulation to resist hot/cold nor does it have a source of heat, therefore when the outdoor cold hits the warmer basement air it will condensate on the concrete walls and ceiling creating a lot of moisture and humidity, the vents are to circulate the air and reduce humidity and moisture. If you dont want the cold cellar it needs to be renovated as if it was living space with a source of heat and insulation on all exterior walls. Hope this helps


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

11 years old.


----------



## Kyla (6 mo ago)

gregzoll said:


> It is a called a cold storage room. No ventilation is needed for it. The inspector was an idiot to think that it should be ventilated. Was there signs of mold or effervescent on the concrete in this room?
> 
> If you have a humidistat, you can place one down there, or get a remote unit like Radio Shack sells, and monitor the humidity down there. If it is humid, you could place a De-Humidifier in the space to keep it around 50-60%.


Actually you need ventilation one is to bring in fresh air the other to expel. The inspector is and was 100% correct


----------

